# speeding up marriage certificate



## kaybee1818 (Dec 18, 2014)

For anyone waiting long times for an unabridged marriage certificate - I paid DocAssist to expedite mine and got it, in hand, in THREE DAYS.

I'm still speechless.


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

wow took us over 5months with lots off :boxing: with dha


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

3 days, sounds impressive!

Luckily South African Embassies abroad and Home Affairs accept the handwritten marriage certificate issued to you on the day of marriage, when applying for a spousal visa.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

We applied for an Unabridged Marriage Certificate, and 3-4 days later, they requested a copy of the original documents which we submitted yesterday.
Today we got a phone call from DHA saying that the certificate was ready for collection!


----------



## RubenTh (Sep 5, 2014)

LegalMan said:


> 3 days, sounds impressive!
> 
> Luckily South African Embassies abroad and Home Affairs accept the handwritten marriage certificate issued to you on the day of marriage, when applying for a spousal visa.


This is not true, at least not for the SA embassy in Belgium. I went with the handwritten certificate, and although my marriage was registered, they could not accept it. Normally, 3 to 6 months to apply for unabridged. I went with a courier service, took me about 3 weeks.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

We noticed that there is no ID number written for my wife on our Unabridged Marriage Certificate.
The lady at DHA told us its because my wife has no ID in SA yet and she only has a passport number which will change when she renews.

How's everyone else's certificate?


----------



## RubenTh (Sep 5, 2014)

I have no ID number on the certificate, but my wife has, as she is South African.


----------

